# HID Headlight Conversion question...PWM?



## belbs (Apr 3, 2001)

2012 Routan SE w/RSE and NAV

Van is new to us, and coming from HID equipped vehicles, struggling to see at night.

I am doing a low beam HID conversion. Can anyone tell me if this vehicle's headlight power supply is PWM (pulse width modulation)?

I see that the DRL's are high beam, so no issues there. Just concerned about PWM.

Thank you,

Sean


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with you. Routan's low beam halogen headlights suck. I occasionally drive my wife's van and I have hard times driving in the dark (I have HIDs in my Genesis sedan).

Are you putting HID bulbs in reflectors?

If yes, that won't do you any good. HID bulbs require projector housing. Plus, you will be blinding oncoming drivers.

Anyway, let us know your results.

Regards


----------



## belbs (Apr 3, 2001)

MozartMan said:


> Are you putting HID bulbs in reflectors?
> 
> If yes, that won't do you any good. HID bulbs require projector housing. Plus, you will be blinding oncoming drivers.
> 
> ...


Hello MozartMan.

If when you say "reflectors", you mean the OEM/factory headlight housings, yes.

In the past, I've installed HID conversion kits in both projector and non-projector housings with good results. For the past six years, my 2011 Mitsubishi Lancer GTS (non-projector) conversion has worked extremely well...and no blinding of others so far.

Back to the question, anyone know if this vehicle is PWM?

Thank you.


----------



## belbs (Apr 3, 2001)

*Xenon Kit Install Done!*

I installed the Xenon kit with minimal issues. I purchased from XenonDepot, who were very helpful and responsive throughout.

http://www.xenondepot.com/ 

I opted for the "Xtreme HID Kit" with "Philips" 4300K bulbs. (Routan takes "H11" bulbs.) This is a low beam only kit and is truly plug and play.

http://www.xenondepot.com/H11-HID-Kit-Xtreme-HID-p/xt-h11.htm

XenonDepot offers "PWM modules" to correct flicker issues on vehicles with "pulse width modulation" power (or DRL issues). I was not sure if I needed these modules...thus this post. In the end, I did indeed need these for my 2012 Routan. I first installed w/o these modules and rather than "flicker", I got nothing. After a slight panic, I installed the PWM modules and all good. Solid, bright 4300K light!

http://www.xenondepot.com/HID-PWM-Fix-H11-p/pwm-fix-h11.htm 

Everything arrived as promised, prompt, free shipping, and is of excellent quality.

So far no glare issues with oncoming traffic. I will watch this and adjust headlamp aim if necessary.

This is a very worthwhile upgrade for the joke that is Routan halogen low beams...and very affordable. I highly recommend.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

belbs,

Would you be so kind to take some pictures when it is dark outside of your new HID lights? May be park in front of you garage door and take some pics of the garage door from inside van, and then some pics when standing in front of the van with lights on?

Thanks.


----------



## belbs (Apr 3, 2001)

MozartMan said:


> belbs,
> 
> Would you be so kind to take some pictures when it is dark outside of your new HID lights? May be park in front of you garage door and take some pics of the garage door from inside van, and then some pics when standing in front of the van with lights on?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the photos, but am struggling to post. Pardon my ignorance. Can you advise?

Thank you.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

belbs said:


> I have the photos, but am struggling to post. Pardon my ignorance. Can you advise?
> 
> Thank you.


I think mods removed feature to add file attachments from the forum software.


----------



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

I just bought a 2012 Routan and upgraded the halogen's to LED's I bought on Amazon.
Difference was dramatic!
Cooler color and extremely bright.
Far better than the 35 watt HID's I had in my last car.


Bought them on Amazon for $45.
They are called 'Auxbeam H11 LED Headlight Bulb F-16 Series LED' if anyone's interested.

Super easy to replace.
No ballast to mess with.

Cheers!


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

SharkGuitar said:


> I just bought a 2012 Routan and upgraded the halogen's to LED's I bought on Amazon.
> Difference was dramatic!
> Cooler color and extremely bright.
> Far better than the 35 watt HID's I had in my last car.
> ...


SharkGuitar,

Can you provide more details on how you connected these LED lights?
Did you leave cap out?

Thanks.


----------



## SharkGuitar (May 20, 2018)

MozartMan said:


> SharkGuitar,
> 
> Can you provide more details on how you connected these LED lights?
> Did you leave cap out?
> ...


Totally 'Plug n Play'.
Just removed the old low beam bulbs, then connected to the existing two wire plug.Then turn on the light before putting back into the housing.
If it doesn't turn on, the polarity is wrong and you need to flip the plug around.
Once they turn on then just install into the housing and that's it.
literally took five minutes.

Bright as daylight at night now.
Very happy.


----------

